# Help with house training?!



## andrea-kay (Nov 4, 2012)

So have had Izzy for just over a month and she still doesn't know to make us aware she needs the toilet. We were told she was fully housetrained (lie). She holds it overnight and goes as soon as we let her out in the morning in the garden. Otherwise its just pure luck of us knowing its time. She is always having accidents indoors. We praise her and say "doo-doos" in the garden and give her a treat but she still doesnt know how to be clean in the house!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She will be giving you signals, but they will be so subtle you are not picking them up. Circling, sniffing the ground, not settling are all signs that she needs to go out. You need to take her out every time she wakes from a nap, after feeds,, after play and every 30 mins between as well. Give lots of praise, with clapping and silly girly voice. She will get there, but expect accidents even when there are huge improvements.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She is still a baby - seems to me from being on this forum, that often it is not until they are 18 plus weeks that they are really getting the hang of letting you know they need to go out!
It does get better once you can take them out for walks, in the meantime hang on to your sense of humour and remember the mantra 'It is just a stage, it is just a stage' - I mutter this all the time with children, dogs, husband!
And then there is always the next 'stage' to look forward to!


----------



## andrea-kay (Nov 4, 2012)

Forgot to say she was a rescue, got her at just under 6 months, she is now 7 months old.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

andrea-kay said:


> Forgot to say she was a rescue, got her at just under 6 months, she is now 7 months old.


No sorry that I assumed she was a pup.
Do you know anything about her background?
How long was she in kennels?
We have had rescue dogs before and it does take them time to setle. I advise that what ever the weather you decide what time you can fit 4 walks into your day - they don't have to be long, but walk her on lead until she has done what she needs to do. Take her somewhere where other dogs go so that there are lots of smells. Praise her when she goes. Once she has done her business if you are where she can be off lead, let her have a good play.
I reckon a poop and 3 wees on a walk are a good emptying!!
If she has emptied while out on a walk, hopefull she'll get into the habit of being cleaner.
My dogs have all had 'poo spots', and none of them have liked pooping in the garden.

You'll get there! Good luck


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Milo has never whined or barked to go out, in fact he's not a barker at all and he's 11 months old.When we first had him his way of telling us he needed to go out was to look at the back door, which was fine if we were in the kitchen at the time.If we didn't notice he would wee/poo in the hall.I took the advice of others and hung 3 tiny bells on a thread of fishing line on the handle of the back door, hit the bells with his paw,said wee wees Milo and put him outside regardless of whether he needed to go or not.It took a week of training and ever since that is the only way I know he needs to go out. I know your dog is older but it really is worth giving it a go.

Val


----------



## andrea-kay (Nov 4, 2012)

Will try the bells because she isn't a barker at all, only to the postman and people outside! She came from a foster home, never been in kennels just moved to different houses about 4/5 times. The foster home said she was housetrained and would really bark when needing the toilet which clearly isn't true. 

She always goes out on a walk now, usually goes for an hour and a half to 2 hours in the morning walk and an hour in the evening walk. With playtime in the garden. But she has now been spayed so no walks right now.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Poor Izzy,she's had a few homes then and probably not had the best start in life.She is still young and will train with lots of praise and patience.You can buy on line poochie bells but I made mine using tiny bells like the ones you get on Noddy's hat.The fact that she is clean over night is brilliant and because she's not a barker or whines to go out she just needs a way to let you know. I'm sure she's a lovely girl, have you any photos?

Val


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think the longer you have Izzy and get to know her little ways and looks , you'll soon know when she needs to go out. She's had a fairly unsettled start in life so I'd say it's early days. As she relaxes in the family and gets into a routine with you,I'm sure the toilet training will come. 

Molly doesn't bark, she just goes to the door... If I don't pick up on it, she'll come back , look at me.. Then go to the door again. 

I'd just make a habit of going out regularly with the same routine , being consistent and she'll soon pick up on it. Or if like Val, you can get her to use the bells... All the better 

Would love to see a photo of Izzy 

xxx

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry had assumed she was a puppy too. Maybe a silly question but could she be confused as to where the back door is? Just a thought as she has had so many homes in her young life!


----------

